# Anyone know where to get a Ibanez Headstock Decal?



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 9, 2007)

hey guys, i was just looking up how to paint guitars and came across a headstock painting page, anyway the guy painted his jem and then he had a ibanez jem headstock decal to add before the clear coat, i'v got a black with green ibby and a project ibby i'm painting red, i'd like to have the corrosponding headstocks to have red/green ibanez decals, so where do you find these? even if its white, i can paint the decal.


----------



## Rick (Feb 9, 2007)

You can find them on eBay every now and then.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey man I have 7 Prestige Ibanez decals, I can mail you a few, PM me.


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 9, 2007)

www.justdecals.com

Er, nevermind that's not the site.

I'll have to rummage through my bookmarks, it's something decals .com I know that for sure.


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 9, 2007)

http://www.best-decals.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_19

its got other brands too!

edit: besides ibanez, sorry


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 9, 2007)

i;m afraid to have them make an ibby decal , they might mess it up, i cant deal with that kinda stress!


----------



## Donnie (Feb 9, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i;m afraid to have them make an ibby decal , they might mess it up, i cant deal with that kinda stress!


That best-decals place use to have them. That's where I got them from originally. I think Ibanez got on their case about it and instead of dealing with a bunch of legal shit, they just quit making them.

Try here: http://monsterguitarshop.com/decals.htm


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 9, 2007)

I wonder if its possible to goto a normal like.. photocopy/print shop and if they have that kinda decal making thing.. as I would like to make my own headstock decal someday and hopefully not pay a shitload from shipping.. Anyone done this before? Id give a call, but its kinda like 12 at night lol


----------



## Donnie (Feb 9, 2007)

If they have a laser printer, get some water slide decal paper and you are set. The paper is a tad bit spendy, though.


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 9, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> http://www.best-decals.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_19
> 
> its got other brands too!
> 
> edit: besides ibanez, sorry



Ahhhh. Yeah that's the one I was trying to think of.

Ha, I guess I mixed up juststrings and bestdecals.


----------



## starsnuffer (Feb 10, 2007)

If it's a shady place they can make them. 

It's actually illegal to print and sell trademarked and copywrited logos.

-W


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 10, 2007)

i agree its shady, but if not mass produced , its not too bad, i just want them to make my fiddle pretty


----------



## best-decals (Mar 21, 2007)

We still sell Ibanez... You need to contact us while being logged into your account with us. I'll take care of your decal needs.

http://www.best-decals.com



starsnuffer said:


> If it's a shady place they can make them.
> 
> It's actually illegal to print and sell trademarked and copywrited logos.
> 
> -W



Hey, we're not shady... we're just against corporate a-holes.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2007)

Right on, now fill out your user profile, unless you really are 102 years old.


----------



## velocity (Mar 22, 2007)

lol i was just going to say that best decals does do them. i got like 6 or 7 a couple of months ago. universe ones as well...


----------



## BrianCarroll (Mar 22, 2007)

best-decals said:


> We still sell Ibanez... You need to contact us while being logged into your account with us. I'll take care of your decal needs.
> 
> http://www.best-decals.com



Great, I used Best Decals for two refinished Ibbies and I'm really satisfied... Looks very pro.


----------

